# F1 visa with a US sponsor



## marien (Mar 26, 2013)

Dear all,

I have been admitted to university in the US. I have a boyfriend, who is an american citizen, and who is going to sponsor me for my studies. Is it possible for me to get F1 visa with my bf sponsoring me?

I know consular officers need me to prove I do not intend to immigrate. However, having a sponsorship from my bf kind of contradicts it and makes it look suspicious.

What do you think I can do ??

Please help because I am very confused.:confused2:


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I can see why you're concerned about that. A friend of mine who is from Bulgaria had the same problem a few years ago when she applied for her F1 visa. She also had a US sponsor (a friend of hers), but he wasn't her boyfriend, just a regular friend. When she went for her interview at the embassy in Sofia they told her they cannot accept this US sponsor. The reason they gave her was that he is just a friend and not a relative and one day a friend can be your friend and the next day he is not. So initially she didn't get her visa approved. Then she had to find another solution. She got help from other family members who loaned her father the money and in the end her father was her sponsor. At the second try she got her visa approved.


----------

